# كيف يكون ذلك !



## ابو عبدو (19 يوليو 2007)

*كيف يكون ذلك ممكن التوضيح 
Gen 25:22  وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها فقالت: «ان كان هكذا فلماذا انا؟» فمضت لتسال الرب.
الجنينان تزاحما في بطن أمهما , وفي بعض الترجمات تصارعا . لكن نسأل كيف تصارعا ؟ 
هل جنين في رحم أمه لا يملك لنفسه شيئا وحتى طعامه يأتيه بحبل سري يقاتل ويصارع !!

ثم لاحظوا ان الكتاب المقدس قال ( في بطن امه ) هل الله لا يعلم ان الجنين يتكون في رحم المرأة !
وشكرا لكم
*


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *كيف يكون ذلك ممكن التوضيح *
> *Gen 25:22 وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها فقالت: «ان كان هكذا فلماذا انا؟» فمضت لتسال الرب.*
> *الجنينان تزاحما في بطن أمهما , وفي بعض الترجمات تصارعا . لكن نسأل كيف تصارعا ؟ *
> *هل جنين في رحم أمه لا يملك لنفسه شيئا وحتى طعامه يأتيه بحبل سري يقاتل ويصارع !!*[/quote]
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*سؤال لابو عبده*

*في الآية :
تك 25 : 22
***  وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها.فقالت ان كان هكذا فلماذا انا.فمضت لتسأل الرب. ****

* 
لماذا تسأل عن بطنها أم رحمها 

ولم تسأل عن  فمضت لتسأل الرب.... 

ما هو الأهم .... أن أتكلم عن أعضاء في إمرأة 

.................. أو أتكلم عن كيفية التواصل مع الله ومعرفة فكرة*


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*هل ذلك يعني ان الترجمات غير صحيحة وانها تعطي معاني مختلفة عن اللغة الاصلية ! 
طيب الذي لا يعرف عبري أو انكليزي كيف سوف يقرأ ويعلم المعنى الحقيقي ؟
واذا كانت الترجمات تختلف حتى عن بعضها , فأيهم هو المعتمد لديكم ؟
وشكرا لردودكم *


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*واذا كانت الترجمات تختلف حتى عن بعضها , فأيهم هو المعتمد لديكم ؟*
*

المعتمد لدينا :

فوق كل الترجمات 

1يو 2:20  
*** واما انتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء. ***

أي يسكن فينا الروح القدس الذي يعلمنا بكل شئ.

ونستطيع أن نميّز كل شئ

الشئ الذي لا تحظي به أنت*


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



fredyyy قال:


> *واذا كانت الترجمات تختلف حتى عن بعضها , فأيهم هو المعتمد لديكم ؟*
> *
> 
> المعتمد لدينا :
> ...


*
جميل يعني الكتاب المقدس للملهمين فقط والذين يسكن الله فيهم !
والذين هم انتم 
طيب وباقي الخلق ! 
يعني يجب ان يؤمنوا بالكتاب المقدس دون ان يفهموه ويتصلوا بالمسيح ويسكن فيهم ثم بعد ذلك يبقوا يفهموا الكتاب المقدس !
ما هذا الجواب يا سيد فريدي هل هذا ما لديك ؟ 
شكرا جزيلا لك على جوابك قد جئت بالمطلوب . شكرا جزيلا 
*


----------



## Basilius (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *هل ذلك يعني ان الترجمات غير صحيحة وانها تعطي معاني مختلفة عن اللغة الاصلية !
> طيب الذي لا يعرف عبري أو انكليزي كيف سوف يقرأ ويعلم المعنى الحقيقي ؟
> واذا كانت الترجمات تختلف حتى عن بعضها , فأيهم هو المعتمد لديكم ؟
> وشكرا لردودكم *



يا اخي 
انت بتتكلم كان المعنى اختلف كليا و جذريا 
يعني كان الجنين في الشارع مش في بطنها ؟ 
ماهذا ؟
بطلوا الطريقة الطفولية دي 


> كلام جميــــــــــــــل
> 
> لعل من أجمل خصائص القرآن الكريم أنهُ لا يترجم لأنَ الترجمـــــــه سبيل و طريق من طرق التحريـــــــف في الفهم و المعنى
> وهذا ما نجده في كتابكم ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الالة اللذي ينزل كلام غير قابل للترجمة بالمعاني لكل اللغات  فهو الة متحيز غير قادر على توصيل كلامة بصورة مبسطة اناني 
يعني لو واحد  غير عربي لازم يعرف عربي عشان يقرا القران 
ومين قال ان قرانك مش مترجم ؟ مترجم للانجليزية على سبيل المثال و روحي شوفي يا استاذة مادام تقولي ان الترجمة تعتبر تحريف روحي شوفي قرانك بالانجليزية مترجم فرجها لاية و مترجم كلمات مثل النازعات و المقسمات امرا لايةوكلمات كثيرة جدا


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> يا اخي
> انت بتتكلم كان المعنى اختلف كليا و جذريا



*نعم اختلف كليا, ففرق كبير بين ان اقول تصارعا , وبين اضطربا , فالاضطراب غير المصارعة *


----------



## Basilius (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *نعم اختلف كليا, ففرق كبير بين ان اقول تصارعا , وبين اضطربا , فالاضطراب غير المصارعة *



*لما تبقى تقتبس الجزئية في التعليق عليك تبقى تقتبسها كلها 
دة اولا 
ثانيا حتى في تعليقك مقتطف تصارعا او تزاحما  ... من ... الجنينين داخل بطن الام 
يعني هنا المعنى الهادف الوصول الية تقريبا واحد *


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*لماذا لم ترد على المشاركة  3  ,   8

لا  أرضى بأن يوصف الكتاب المقدس بما ليس هو علية 

ووصفي لم يأتي من فراغ إسمع ما يقوله الكتاب :

لو 24:45  
*** حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. ****


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



fredyyy قال:


> *لماذا لم ترد على المشاركة  3  ,   8
> 
> لا  أرضى بأن يوصف الكتاب المقدس بما ليس هو علية
> 
> ...


*

قال فتح ذهنهم وليس اعينهم , فالعين تقرأ والذهن يفهم ما قرأت العين , وليس كما تفضلت وقلت انت 
وشكرا لك*


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*سيد فريدي في المشاركة الثالثة كان سؤالك خارج موضوعنا 
وفي المشاركة رقم 8 لم تسألني عن شيء حتى اجيب 
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*شئ جميل أنك قرأت المشاركتين

العين هنا هي عين البصيرة (فهم الذهن للأقوال) وليس العين الحرفية*


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *هل ذلك يعني ان الترجمات غير صحيحة وانها تعطي معاني مختلفة عن اللغة الاصلية !  *




غلط ان تقول المعنى غير صحيح
بل المعنى غير دقيق لان هذه ترجمة
فالمعنى ليس مختلف, لان الجملتين تتكلم اضطراب الجنينن
تصراعهما لا يعني كما تشاهد رياضة المصارعة يا عزيزي
هي تعني تظارب الجنين في بعضهم

كما انك لم تذكر لنا اسم هذه الترجمة و مصدرها

*



طيب الذي لا يعرف عبري أو انكليزي كيف سوف يقرأ ويعلم المعنى الحقيقي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يفتح ابسط كتاب وهو التفسير التطبيقي و حيشوف معنى النص مشروح بالعربي

حتبقى تلف و تدور؟


----------



## ابو عبدو (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



My Rock قال:


> كما انك لم تذكر لنا اسم هذه الترجمة و مصدرها



*عليك ان تسأل قسك انطونيوس فكري عن ذلك , فهو القائل ان تزاحمهما كان عنيفا وأنهما تصارعا في بعض الترجمات 
ويمكنك الرجوع الى تفسير الكتاب المقدس لانطونيوس فكري : التكوين , الاصحاح الخامس والعشرون . آية 22 , صفحة 211*




My Rock قال:


> يفتح ابسط كتاب وهو التفسير التطبيقي و حيشوف معنى النص مشروح بالعربي
> 
> حتبقى تلف و تدور؟


*يعني ترجمة مرة أخرى !!!!*


----------



## *sara* (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*AVADA*



> ومين قال ان قرانك مش مترجم ؟ مترجم للانجليزية على سبيل المثال و روحي شوفي يا استاذة مادام تقولي ان الترجمة تعتبر تحريف روحي شوفي قرانك بالانجليزية مترجم فرجها لاية و مترجم كلمات مثل النازعات و المقسمات امرا لايةوكلمات كثيرة جدا


*
أتحداك أن يكون هناك قرآن باللغة الإنجليزيه 100% و يُتعبَد بَه بهذه اللغـــــــه

يمكن أن يكون هناك تفسير و ترجمه لبعض الكلمات في حواشي القرآن الكريم للمسلمين غير العرب المبتدئين فقط ....*


> يعني لو واحد غير عربي لازم يعرف عربي عشان يقرا القران



*وكأنك تستغرب من واحد يريد التكلم بالإنجليزيه من غير تعلم الإنجليزيهــ!!!!!!....*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*يعني لو واحد غير عربي لازم يعرف عربي عشان يقرا القران  

وكأنك تستغرب من واحد يريد التكلم بالإنجليزيه من غير تعلم الإنجليزيهــ!!!!!!....*

*لا لا لا لم أتوقع منك هذا يا سارة 

أن أتكلم بلغة خلاف أن اتعبد بلغة أخرى

معنى الكلام أنني إذا أردت أن أتعبد لله أو الصلاه له يجب عليّ معرفة لغة أخرى

فكيف يصل كلام الله لغير  القادرين على تعلم اللغة

إذاَ فهذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يكون من عند الله*


----------



## *sara* (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

لا لا لا لم أتوقع منك هذا يا سارة 

أن أتكلم بلغة خلاف أن اتعبد بلغة أخرى

معنى الكلام أنني إذا أردت أن أتعبد لله أو الصلاه له يجب عليّ معرفة لغة أخرى

فكيف يصل كلام الله لغير القادرين على تعلم اللغة

إذاَ فهذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يكون من عند الله 
*
بلاش إذا الاخيره هاااي .....ز

و لكن هناك و الحمد لله الكثير من الأعاجم من يحفظون كلام الله تعالى (( القرآن الكريم)) ولا تستغرب ان قلت لك بأنهم لا يعرفون التكلم باللغة العربيـــه ولكن يفهمون كلام اللهــ تعالى و يتم تفسيره له بلغتهم الخاصـه....وكلام الله تعالى كلام مقدس منزل لو تمت ترجمته ككتابكم لوقعــ في الأخطاء التي وقع فيها كتابكمـ 
,,,,,*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*لا توجد أخطاء يا أخت سارة في الانجيل 

ولكن الاخطاء في عقول البشر التي لا تريد قبول كلمة الله

كلام الله يجب أن يكون بكل لغات العلم 

 ليصل الله للكل ولا يكون عند أحد حجّة لعدم معرفة الحق الالهي*


----------



## *sara* (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



> *لا توجد أخطاء يا أخت سارة في الانجيل
> 
> ولكن الاخطاء في عقول البشر التي لا تريد قبول كلمة الله
> 
> ...



*ولنتعلم العربيـــه ما العيبـــَ في ذلـــــــــك ....

كما أنَ اللغــــه الإنجليزيــه الآن هي اللغة العالميـــه ففي السابق كانت اللغة العربيــه هي أم اللغاتـــ و كان يأتي لها علماء الغرب من كل حدب و صوب كي يتعلمونهـــــا

فالتعلم شيء جميــــــــــــل و القرآت السبعــ تساعد و تسهل في تعلم اللغــه و هناك الكثيــــــر من الأعاجم القراء الذين يتقنون تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى أكثر من العربــ نفسهم 
فعمليـــه الترجمه ما هي إلا حجــــه *


----------



## Basilius (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



> أتحداك أن يكون هناك قرآن باللغة الإنجليزيه 100% و يُتعبَد بَه بهذه اللغـــــــه


يعني اية تتحديني يا سارة ؟
لية هو القران المترجم للانجليزية غير موجود؟؟؟
ولاهو هبل و استغباء كالعادة و خلاص ؟ 
ويعني اية يا ماما يا من تريدي التذاكي علينا ان يتعبد بة ؟ 
لية هو معمول لية ؟ مترجم لية ؟ عشان يتحط في فاترينة ؟ ولا عشان يعلقوة زينة ؟ 
يعني اللي ترجم القران ترجمة عشان محدش يقرا فية من اصحاب اللغة المترجمة اليها ؟ ولا عشان يتحط زينة مثلة مثل اي تحفة ؟ 
ما تتكلمي كلام عاقل موزون و بلاش طريقة الاستغباء بتاعتك دي 
وبعدين يعني اية يتعبد بة ؟ هو القران في الصلاوات الخمسية مذكورة ؟ و كيفية الصلاوات الخمسة مذكورة ... ولا قصدك يتعبد بة اي لا يقراة مثلما قلت انا سابقا 
يحطة كتجميل مثلا او كاي تحفة 
و اذا كنتي تقصدي ان لا يمكن ترجمة القران لفظيا كاملا بنسبة 100% فيا لة من ذكاء خارق ذكائك 
امال احنا بنقول اية من الصبح ؟ الالة اللذي لا يقدر ان يوصل كلامة من ناحية المعنى عموما الى اكثر من لغة فهو اله متحيز لقوم و للغة معينة و يريد ان يعاني اصحاب اللغات الاخرى عندما يريدوا ان يقراوا كتابة ولكن يجب ان يعرفوا اللغة التي يتكلم بها هذا الالة لانة لا يمكن ان تترجم بنسبة 100% بمعانيها 

وفرحانة قوي !!!



> يمكن أن يكون هناك تفسير و ترجمه لبعض الكلمات في حواشي القرآن الكريم للمسلمين غير العرب المبتدئين فقط ....


نفس تعليقي على المقطع السابق و المداخلة السابقة ايضا


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> [/size]
> *عليك ان تسأل قسك انطونيوس فكري عن ذلك , فهو القائل ان تزاحمهما كان عنيفا وأنهما تصارعا في بعض الترجمات *
> *ويمكنك الرجوع الى تفسير الكتاب المقدس لانطونيوس فكري : التكوين , الاصحاح الخامس والعشرون . آية 22 , صفحة 211*




لماذا لم تقرأ التفسير كاملا يا صديقي؟
خلينا نقرأ التفسير للعدد 22

*أية ٢٢
٢٢ ​" وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها فقالت ان كان هكذا فلماذا انا فمضت لتسال الرب" ​*إن كان هكذا فلماذا أنا : كان تزاحمهما عنيفًا وفي بعض الترجمات تصارعا وهذا كان سببًا لألام شديدة لرفقة ومعني قولها "إذا كنت حبلت بصلاة إسحق وإستجابة الله فلماذا أنا متالمة هكذا أو ما الداعي لهذا الحمل إن كان سيؤدي لموتي وموت الأولاد.
فمضت لتسأل الرب : لقد كان إبراهيم موجودًا ومذبحه كان هناك وإبراهيم واسحق علماها الصلاة عند المذبح

لماذا لم تقرأ تعليله و شرحه للكلمة؟ الم يشرحها انها بسبب الالام؟ ام انك لا تستطيع قرأءة هذه السطور؟
اضافة, قوله ذكر في ترجمات اخرى, لا يعني الترجمات العربية بالضرورة, والا لاتيت على الاقل بأسم الترجمة
بعدين, هذه ترجمات, عمرش شايف شخص يشكك بالاصل بسبب ترجمات؟
الترجمات عمل بشري و غير دقيقة مئة المئة و كل تعمق في اي توضيح يكون باللغة الاصلية
عندك اعتراض عن الاصل, تفضل بتقديمه, خلاف ذلك, لا حوار لنا مع مستوى محوار يتسأل في التراجم​ 


*



يعني ترجمة مرة أخرى !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
غير معقول!! بجد غير معقول!
التفسير التطبيقي ترجمة؟
يا صديقي, اذا كنت لا تعرف عن المصادر المسيحية اي شئ, لما تضع نفسك في مواقف محرجة!
التفسير التطبيقي تفسير واضح من اسمه (حنضيفه لموقعنا عن قريب)

يا ريت تكف عن اللف و الدوارن و ترك المجادلات الغبية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## *sara* (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*



			يعني اية تتحديني يا سارة ؟
لية هو القران المترجم للانجليزية غير موجود؟؟؟
ولاهو هبل و استغباء كالعادة و خلاص ؟ 
ويعني اية يا ماما يا من تريدي التذاكي علينا ان يتعبد بة ؟ 
لية هو معمول لية ؟ مترجم لية ؟ عشان يتحط في فاترينة ؟ ولا عشان يعلقوة زينة ؟ 
يعني اللي ترجم القران ترجمة عشان محدش يقرا فية من اصحاب اللغة المترجمة اليها ؟ ولا عشان يتحط زينة مثلة مثل اي تحفة ؟ 
ما تتكلمي كلام عاقل موزون و بلاش طريقة الاستغباء بتاعتك دي 
وبعدين يعني اية يتعبد بة ؟ هو القران في الصلاوات الخمسية مذكورة ؟ و كيفية الصلاوات الخمسة مذكورة ... ولا قصدك يتعبد بة اي لا يقراة مثلما قلت انا سابقا 
يحطة كتجميل مثلا او كاي تحفة 
و اذا كنتي تقصدي ان لا يمكن ترجمة القران لفظيا كاملا بنسبة 100% فيا لة من ذكاء خارق ذكائك 
امال احنا بنقول اية من الصبح ؟ الالة اللذي لا يقدر ان يوصل كلامة من ناحية المعنى عموما الى اكثر من لغة فهو اله متحيز لقوم و للغة معينة و يريد ان يعاني اصحاب اللغات الاخرى عندما يريدوا ان يقراوا كتابة ولكن يجب ان يعرفوا اللغة التي يتكلم بها هذا الالة لانة لا يمكن ان تترجم بنسبة 100% بمعانيها 

وفرحانة قوي !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
يا ريت اتغير اسلوبك بالحكي لأني أشعر بالغثيان عندما اقرأ ردك 

و لكن نطلب من الله العون ....

مش رح اطول عليك 

لا يوجد هناك قرآن بأي لغة غير اللغة العربية 
و قصدت التعبد به ...أي في الصلاة فعلى سبيل المثال لا يجوز ان يقرأ سورة الأخلاص بالإنجليزي 
ولا يقرأ القرآن بالإنجليزي 

ولقد ذكرت لكــ الحكمــــــــه ....*


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



*sara* قال:


> *لا يوجد هناك قرآن بأي لغة غير اللغة العربية *
> *و قصدت التعبد به ...أي في الصلاة فعلى سبيل المثال لا يجوز ان يقرأ سورة الأخلاص بالإنجليزي *
> *ولا يقرأ القرآن بالإنجليزي *


 
لا في يا سارة, و اكبر المواقع الاسلامية الي في السعودية بتحمل تراجم لا انجليزية فقط, بل فرنسية و المانية و تركية و ماليزية و اندنوسية

على اي حال, لو تريدين التعمق بالموضوع بالدليل و البرهان ممكن نطرحه في مكانه المناسب اي الحوار الاسلامي, فهذا ليس له علاقة بالموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

نعم توجد تراجم ولكن 
ترجمه للمعنى لا للفظ ...
وبالتااكيد ما راح يكون نفس المعنى الاصلي بل مقارب له...
ليتعرف الانسان على اوامر ربه وتشريعاته ولكن لا مفر من ان بتعلم العربيه حتى يتمكن من قراءة القران والتعبد الى الله به...

وبالنسبه للعهدين القديم والجديد باي لغه كتبوا ...
كانه العبري؟؟!!!!!

ثم ترجم الى اليوناني واللاتيني...
فالانجليزي والعربي...

النص نفس الشي ...
والمعنى مقااارب ...
وقد يخطيء القارئ في فهمه ما لم يرجع الى المترجم نفسه ...
وهذاا بعض عيوب الترجمه..

نفس الشي


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> نعم توجد تراجم ولكن
> ترجمه للمعنى لا للفظ ...
> وبالتااكيد ما راح يكون نفس المعنى الاصلي بل مقارب له...
> ليتعرف الانسان على اوامر ربه وتشريعاته ولكن لا مفر من ان بتعلم العربيه حتى يتمكن من قراءة القران والتعبد الى الله به...


 
كلام سليم يا اخت
هذا الكلام اب ذكرناه من البداية
هذه ترجمة تحمل المعنى المقارب للأصل
مع رفضنا ما قلتيه بأن التعبد يكون بلغة معينة, فالهنا اله يعرف التفاهم مع البشر بكل اللغات 




> وبالنسبه للعهدين القديم والجديد باي لغه كتبوا ...
> كانه العبري؟؟!!!!!
> 
> ثم ترجم الى اليوناني واللاتيني...
> فالانجليزي والعربي...


 
مادامك لا تعرفين اي شئ عن الكتاب المقدس, فأسلي افضل من ان تستنتجي بنفسك
العهد القديم كتب بالعبري
العهد الجديد باليوناني




> النص نفس الشي ...
> والمعنى مقااارب ...
> وقد يخطيء القارئ في فهمه ما لم يرجع الى المترجم نفسه ...
> وهذاا بعض عيوب الترجمه..
> ...


 
لا اعرف عن اي جزئية و اي نص تتكلمين التي تتكلمين فيها, فنحب ان نرى اي نص يمكن ان يفهم خطأ
الا انها كما قلتي ترجمة, و الترجمة غير دقيقة مئة بالمئة و هذا لا يعيب الاصل بشئ

اذن لماذا كل هذا اللف و الدوران من الاخ طارح الموضوع؟ :dntknw:


----------



## *sara* (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



> لا في يا سارة, و اكبر المواقع الاسلامية الي في السعودية بتحمل تراجم لا انجليزية فقط, بل فرنسية و المانية و تركية و ماليزية و اندنوسية
> 
> على اي حال, لو تريدين التعمق بالموضوع بالدليل و البرهان ممكن نطرحه في مكانه المناسب اي الحوار الاسلامي, فهذا ليس له علاقة بالموضوع
> 
> سلام و نعمة



نعم هناك ترجمات للفهم فقط و ليس للتعبد فلا يصح التعلم بها و إنما لتبسيط الفهم لدي الأعجمي

على كل حاال ما فيه دااعي لفتحــ موضوعـ ..خلص انتهى ...

وشكراا


----------



## ابو عبدو (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*طيب انا سألت وقلت رأيي وانتم قدمتم ما لديكم من اجابات مشكورين , لماذا الحذف اذا !
الا تستطيعون الاستغناء عن هذه الخصلة ؟*


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *طيب انا سألت وقلت رأيي وانتم قدمتم ما لديكم من اجابات مشكورين , *




اذا كان الموضوع بهذه الطريقة, لماذا الأستمرار بالموضوع؟
خصوصا انه يتكلم عن ترجمة, لا تودي ولا تقدم في اي شبهة!


*



لماذا الحذف اذا !
الا تستطيعون الاستغناء عن هذه الخصلة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اي حذف يا صديقي؟
هل ستلجأ للكذب بدل اللف و الدوران؟
ربنا ينور طريقك...*


----------



## ابو عبدو (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> اي حذف يا صديقي؟[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> هل ستلجأ للكذب بدل اللف و الدوران؟
> ربنا ينور طريقك...[/B]


*
الذي حذف يعرف ما حذف ولماذا حذف واسال فريدي ان أراد ان يشهد بالحق ومثلي لا يكذب يا روك والحمد لله فاتقوا الله ان كنتم به مؤمنون *


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*+*

الاخوة الاحباء .. 

إسمحوا لى بهذه المشاركة البسيطة 

الاخ أبو عبدو و الاخت سارة ..

فى البداية لن أتطرق لموضوع ترجمات القرآن .. فهو ليس موضوعنا هنا على أية حال .. 

اعترضت اخ أبو عبدوا على كلمة " تصارعا " .. و إعترضت على وجود الجنين فى بطن أمه ..

و إعتراضك غير موفق .. لماذا ؟ 

أولاً كلمة "* تصارعا* " *تفيد الحركة و عدم السكون* .. و أريد ان أسألك عن معنى عبارة " *إحتدت روحه فيه* " وهذه عبارة  فصحى .. هل الروح تحتد ؟ أم إنها تعبير مجازى يفيد الإضطراب و عدم السكون .. كما أنها جاءت بمعنى الألم النفسى .. 

كمن يقول أن بداخله صراع بين الخير و الشر  هل الصراع هنا معناه "* العراك* " ؟!! .. وهل الخير و الشر لهما أيادى كى يتصارعا ؟ ..  أم أن كل هذه مجرد تعبيرات مجازيه .. 

كما أن قوله " *فى بطن امه* "* لا غُبار عليه إطلاقاً* .. فالجنين بالفعل (( *يتكّون* )) فى الرحم .. *ولكن أليس الرحم ذاته يتسع و يبدأ فى الصعود حتى أعلى عظمة الحوض *؟؟!!!!!!!! .. أليس مع نموالجنين يتم صعوده تدريجياً إلى بطن الام ؟؟ و هذه حقيقة طبيه بسيطة .. ففى الواقع ان الجنين يكون فى المنطقة الواقعه بين اعلى الرحم و حتى " الصرة "  ما المشكلة ان يكون هذا ((* الصراع* )) او (( *الاضطراب* )) او (( *عدم السكون* )) حدث فى هذه المرحلة ؟؟؟!!! أم انك تظن أن الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى الفترة التى كان فيها الجنين (( الحميل )) لا يتعدى 0.6 سم ؟؟!!!! 

تحياتى​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



My Rock قال:


> كلام سليم يا اخت
> هذا الكلام اب ذكرناه من البداية
> هذه ترجمة تحمل المعنى المقارب للأصل
> مع رفضنا ما قلتيه بأن التعبد يكون بلغة معينة, فالهنا اله يعرف التفاهم مع البشر بكل اللغات
> ...



تحياااااتي 

اياااااااااان


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*ولكن عندماا يصلي الفرااائض ...
يعني عليه في كل الاااحوااال ان يحفظ كم سوره او ان يتعلم العربيه ...*

*للعلم بالشئ :

الصلاة الحقيقية نابعة من قلب الانسان 

وليست تكراراَ لكلام محفوظ 

مت 6:7  وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.

الله يسمع لكل الناس بكل لغاتهم ومهما كانت ثقافاتهم أو خلفياتهم

 1تي 2:4  الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون.*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*



fredyyy قال:


> *للعلم بالشئ :
> 
> الصلاة الحقيقية نابعة من قلب الانسان
> 
> ...


*

نعم هي ناااابعه من ااالقلب ...
فاااالصلاااه هي قلب يملؤه خشوووع...
واااعين دااامعه خوفاا من الله..
تترجم بسكناات وحركااات بين ركوع وسجود..
ولسااان رطب بالذكر اااالحكيم....

يعني جميعهااا في مجملهااا صلاااه...
هذه هي صلاااه المسلمين...

تحيااااتي

اياااااان*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*الصلاة الحقيقية نابعة من قلب الانسان 

وليست تكراراَ لكلام محفوظ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

لقد علّقت على العبارة الأولى .... لكنك لم تعرف معنى من القلب

الكلام النابع من القلب كلام غير مكرر وليس محفوظ 

لكنه متجدد يعبّر عن حالي وحبي وتقديري لإلهي ... طوال اليوم

أما العبارة الثانية فتفعل عكسها 

إذ تصلي بكلام مكرر محفوظ


قال الله :*

*وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا *

*إذاَ أنت تفعل عكس ما يريد الله*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

شووف..
ااانتواا صلاااتكم دعااااء....
وصحيح هذااا يتغير بتغير حاااال العبد عندمااا يتضرع الى الله...
ولكن نحن صلاااتناااا تختلف عن صلااتكم...
فصلاااتنا هي كماا سبق ووضحت...
وبااالنسبه للدعااااء نعم هنااك بعض الااادعيه لهاا الفضل ...
وتستخدم واماااا لك ااان تدعي الله ماااا شئت ...

هذاا كل ماا في الموضوع...


لكم دينكم ولي دين..

تحياااتي 

ايااااان


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*




بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> شووف..





بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> ااانتواا صلاااتكم دعااااء....
> وصحيح هذااا يتغير بتغير حاااال العبد عندمااا يتضرع الى الله...
> ولكن نحن صلاااتناااا تختلف عن صلااتكم...
> فصلاااتنا هي كماا سبق ووضحت...
> ...





*+*

واضح أنك تجهلين الكثير عن المسيحية  

تكتفي بما لقنه إياك المجتمع الإسلامي المُحيط بك 

أدعوك لزيارة هذه الروابط حتى تتعرفي على صلواتنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8908

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19858&highlight=%C7%E1%C3%CC%C8%ED%C9

صلوات الاجبية السبعة بالصوت

الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة باكر)

الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة الثالثه)

الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة الساعة السادسة)

الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة الساعة التاسعة)

الأجبية المسموعة (الغروب)

الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة النوم )

الأجبية المسموعة (الستار)


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

ليس لي حاااجه بمعرفه طريقه صلااااتكم..
ولكن لاا ضير...

سؤاااال: هل تختلف صلاااتكم عن صلاااه مسيحي اوروبااا؟؟؟


شكراااا على اااالروااابط..

تحيااااتي


اياااان


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*سؤاااال: هل تختلف صلاااتكم عن صلاااه مسيحي اوروبااا؟؟؟*

*قبل أن أجيب على السؤال 

دعني أحُدد من هم المسيحيين أولاَ:

ليس كل من سمى مسيحي فهو مسيحي.

ليس كل سكان أوروبا أشرار 

أنت ترى الأوربيين في شرهم لأن الأشرار ظاهرون 

أما أنا فبحثت عن القديسين فوجدتهم 

قالت إحداهنّ لي :

أنا لم أشرب الخمر منذ ولدت إلى الآن

هل تصدق هذا ؟

نعم إنها حقيقة ... فقط إبحث عنهم ستجدهم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

صلاة المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين واحدة في كل مكان 

بالإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية 

كما هي بالباكستانية والأفغانية والأندونيسية

الله يقبل صلاة المسيحيين في كل مكان ... وبكل اللغات*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

يعني اااانت تعترف ااان في من مسيحيي اورباااا من لااا يطبق تعااااليم المسيحيه ...
ويخاااالف كل ماااا جااااءت به ويقول انااا مسيحي...
بالاااضاااافه انااا  ااااعرف ااان في اوربيين ليسوااا سيئيين وقااابلت منهم كثير..

تحياااتي..

ايااااااان


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

أبي وأمي 

*هناك فرق بين يصلي لله لأنه في علاقة معه

وبين الذي يصلي ليُرضي نفسة ... ويُسكّن ضمير

بيعيداَ عن رضى الله عن أعماله وأفكاره وميوله

مكتوب
يو 4:23  
ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق.لان الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له*


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف يكون ذلك !*

*ايه الى جاب الصلاة ؟*

*يوجد رد لكل سؤال .... ولكل إستفسار ... ولكل تلميح

وزي ما بيقولوا بالإنجليزية  ....  By the way*


----------

